# 3 STAR Tour Champions



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

I have a few photo's but if anyone has any photo's of the above champions please feel free to post them. 

I will post what I have.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I see that Steve Boylan And Jeff Fabry won the "Triple Crown", that is....They won ALL THREE EVENTS IN ONE YEAR!

Congratulations to Steve Boylan (DeadX) and Jeff Fabry. This is quite an accomplishment not often done by anyone.

Wow!

field14


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Congrats to all the winners

But I also would like to give a big hand to Steve for the SWEEP :clap:

and to Dave:clap:

and of course to Scott for bringing us back to the podium:wink:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

3 cheers for all the winners from me also.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: AC


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Awesome shooting to all!! 

And as Hornet said, Thanks Scott!! Nice to see Martin back at the top!! And great to see you get the victory!!


----------

